# T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999) "User's Manual"



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999) "User's Manual"

Do you own T-Mobile's S3 (SGH-T999)?

CONGRATULATIONS!

Now .... thanks to "TGA_Gunnman" .... you can quickly download and keep (to read, and for reference) your device's complete and entire (369 pages) "T999 USER'S MANUAL" (.pdf)!

For details, just take a look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1727031


----------

